# Problems staying charged



## Mk4__ozzy (Dec 11, 2015)

Hey there, so i have a mk4 1.8t jetta 
Lately the car seems to drain out battery charge extremely fast after each drive. It wont die while driving or while on but the moment i shut it off, the car wont start back up unless my back up jump pack is hooked up to rejump it. Any ideas?


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

Go to you local auto zone and they will test your battery and alternator for free... its one of the two.


----------



## jackpm11 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Hello*

hi ia very impressed from this forum site


----------

